# Blue spotlights source?



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

So far the only place Ive been able to find blue spots is HD and they are 7 bucks a pop. anyone have another cheaper source?

Thanks


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I got some from walmart last year... I seem to recall there was a wattage difference, but I can't remember what it was. 

the other option is using clear flood lights and using lighting gels in front of them (google par can gels) but the gels are more expensive than the blue bulbs... on the plus side you can layer them for richer colors.

I tried a local lightbulbdepot.com store and they didn't have anything cheaper, though the variety was interesting.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks...my walmart doesn't have them. I have an electrical/lighting store in town...I'll check them out tomorrow. HD only carries the GE which I believe is not as good as other brands.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Seven dollars is basically the price unforuntately


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Just saw them at Menards in either 75w or 100w for $3.49.


----------

